# My chevy cruze



## john lange (Mar 1, 2021)

here's my cruze y'all leave a comment


----------



## john lange (Mar 1, 2021)

should i change my wheels


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks really good! 

I like those wheels.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

B E A utiful 

Anything special under the hood?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks good, the winjets are clean


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

It looks awesome. I've never really been a big fan of the 1st gen Cruze, but when it's modified, especially like this, I love it


----------



## john lange (Mar 1, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> Looks really good!
> 
> I like those wheels.


thx


----------



## john lange (Mar 1, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Looks good, the winjets are clean


thx


----------



## john lange (Mar 1, 2021)

JLL said:


> B E A utiful
> 
> Anything special under the hood?


yeah cold air intake, inter cooler,new headers and exhausts


----------



## john lange (Mar 1, 2021)

JeremyHabetler said:


> It looks awesome. I've never really been a big fan of the 1st gen Cruze, but when it's modified, especially like this, I love it


thx for that


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Wow excellent job tastefully choosing the mods! It is all so well balanced


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

marmalou said:


> Wow excellent job tastefully choosing the mods! It is all so well balanced


As opposed to lopsided?


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

JLL said:


> As opposed to lopsided?


Haha. He didn't overdo anything, it doesn't seem riced out


----------

